# sms timestamp



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Anyone else notice that the sms timestamp works properly when you open messages from app instead of from the notification??

Looks like maybe issue with the notification only.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Nevermind its pretty random when it works right


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

This app fixes that issue:

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.mattprecious.smsfix&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5tYXR0cHJlY2lvdXMuc21zZml4Il0.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah I am using that now. Just thought I saw a pattern that may of helped someone fixed it but I was wrong


----------

